# Vibration Is Weak On Capacitive Buttons



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone else notice this? I can barely feel it


----------



## B_ren (Jul 19, 2011)

I have noticed the same thing. Wasn't even sure if it was the haptic feedback at first. Its not a huge deal for me as I usually disable it anyways


----------



## zachart96 (Jul 23, 2011)

ya, i'm sure it has to do with space constraints... or it could be turned down by motorola to use less power, idk if that makes sense? its just a guess because i know turning haptic feedback off saves a little battery


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

OK I though my device was defective thanks!


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

the RAZR is kinda crazy thin, and it feels like the motor and gyro are at the bottom of the phone where it's the thinnest, I'm personally not surprised at all that the vibration is weak, was always a bit weak on the original RAZRs too lol


----------

